# best time of year to catch whiting



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

just as the title says. 

and what is the best bait, best rig to use. 

any other tips would be great.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Whiting tend to be around more with colder water temperatures.. As far as bait goes, small pieces of shimp/peeled shrimp work best. As far as the rig, either a double drop rig with 12# or so fluorocarbon leader and a small hook like a #4.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

they aren't around now and its cold. can you be more specific?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are plenty around now. Location can be critical. Fish deep troughs and washouts that have a lot of current


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I've done well with a pompano jig with a teaser fly sweetened with a small piece of peeled shrimp. Also a carolina rig with a 10-12 hook; i used the same hooks to tie wooly buggers.


----------

